# Need a Graphics Card for DirecTV to PC



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Someone gave me a HP s3200z Slimline PC.
I formatted it and loaded a fresh copy on Vista Home Premium on it.
I set it up in a guest bedroom and figured that guests could watch recorded programming via the network if they wanted to.

The card in it fails the DirecTV to PC compatibility test.
It's Nvidia 256 MB low profile PCI Express.

I don't mind putting $50-$60 in it to get it going, but I'm not sure what card I should get for best compatibility with DTV to PC.

Plenty of 512 MB cards out there in the price range, but is there a preferred chipset?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, and I did try playback with the stock card.
HD video would freeze and SD would flicker.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

there are only two of them - nVidia and ATI/AMD
your limitation is low profile card, perhaps fanless - I would go to Fry's, buy some and try - if doesn't work - return, get another one - loop it


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

There ain't a Fry's within three days drive of me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

perhaps other store with similar return policy - a month for full return, no restocking fee


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

If it fails the advisor application, that may be a false indication as it only refers to a database instead of actually running a test. I picked up a cheap ASUS EAH3450HD card (256 MB) and it works fine in spite of the advisor.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

bobnielsen said:


> If it fails the advisor application, that may be a false indication as it only refers to a database instead of actually running a test. I picked up a cheap ASUS EAH3450HD card (256 MB) and it works fine in spite of the advisor.


UH huh



Marlin Guy said:


> Oh, and I did try playback with the stock card.
> HD video would freeze and SD would flicker.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

You probably have an Nvidia 8300GS or 8400GS card now. A utility like GPU-Z will tell you exactly what you have. 

A new fanless Nvidia replacement will probably get you nowhere, speedwise, although it might have more RAM, which might help. 

A fanless ATI card can be somewhat more powerful, up to a 5570 chip (for about $75). Converting to ATI can be done fairly easily. It's best if you are careful to remove all traces of the Nvidia driver *before* you take it apart. Utilities (driver cleaners) are available to assist.

If a card with a fan will fit, and is acceptable noise-wise, you can use several higher-powered cards of both varieties. Go to Newegg.com, do an advanced search of the video cards, and you can zero in on what's available. Another good resource is the Tom's Hardware "Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart".

Bottom line, you may have to go a bit more than $50.

Keith


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

make sure the power supply powerful enough to handle an add-on card. 250w & less is the norm for pc manufactures, most cards want 300-350w+


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We don't know what video card he will get, why push him to replace PSU now ?

When he will post the model and his PSU data, then ...


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

not pushing him to replace but maybe to help find a card that will fit his perimeters without need to worry about a power supply later on. 

even the low end 5000 series ati cards 5550/5570 are asking for 300w or 350w is why i mentioned it


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

will see , perhaps he will chose nVidia low power type


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Still researching.
I need to crack the box open and see what I can do in there.

Yeah, I'm still talking about the computer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Fry's have HD4350 low profile video card for $19.99 after rebate. All types of outputs - great for HTPC.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it the MSI?
http://www.frys.com/product/6353181


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

that computer has a non standard power supply that will be very hard to get a larger wattage replacement for as I remember it.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

TBoneit said:


> that computer has a non standard power supply that will be very hard to get a larger wattage replacement for as I remember it.


bingo, why I mentioned PSU because my brother had same issue with an acer slim pc when wanted to get some better graphics from it.

when looking @ graphic cards, style (pci x16, agp, etc...), required power needed, what it's used for/connecters needed, these things are all that matter


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You could check the card before pull same song


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

The current graphics card is this one a Geoforce 7500 LE. It has a fan.

The PSU is rated at only 160 watts.

I was looking at this card from Newegg, but I don't know what the power draw on it is.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The Asus LP card doesn't appear to have any external power connectors on it, so it should be perfectly fine powerwise.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Asus specs call for 400 watt PSU, so I was a bit leery of that one.
I found that MSI for $31.00 so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see your box can accommodate only one slot card, so my previous pictured card will not fit. 
Keep in mind the constrain when you'll pick other one.

The nVidia 7500 LE is ancient sort of as for today. 

Oh ! What slot type it using ? The 7500 LE been manufactured as AGP and PCIe. Hope it's PCIe, but if AGP ...

Check this one for $39.99 on sale today http://www.frys.com/product/6139649








Power requirement - only 58W.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's PCI-e.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I received the card today.
Installed it and let Windows Update do the drivers.
Works great!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Which one ?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

HD4350

Grabbed one on ebay for $32


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Directv2PC , Have not used it for at least a year , it now tells me " Graphics card does not support screen capture protection for protected content , update card driver or modify driver settings , how ? My card is Nvidia w 256 ram in a Dell XPS Gen 3 w 4 meg of ram


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Take new PC with video card supporting HDCP.


----------

